# Morocco - What time of year is best?



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Probably one for Detourer but also interested what others think.

If there are no other considerations when would you think is the best time of year to visit Morocco?


Andrew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Andrew, yes Ray is the 'da man' 

From what I've learned I would avoid during the summer months May thro till September.. too hot, not only for me, but George :wink:


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Andrew,

I don't know about you but after a chat with Ray over the phone we decided that the best time for us to go would be April, as we couldn't get away this year we have booked for next April :roll: 

I have fair skin and burn fairly easily and the temperature then will be fine for me. A month or so later and I would be in danger of burning and it would be getting too hot for me.

Glenn only has to look at the sun and he is tanned and heat doesn't bother him so he would be fine to go anytime, but as I am his driver he is stuck with April too 8) 

Tina H.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi

My two personal favourite months are April and September. You can almost be certain of perfect weather. All you have to be careful of travelling [ferry Spain-Morocco] over the easter holidays. You could get very long delays and cost can be "loaded". I have a trip going next Saturday and "boobed", didn't look ahead last year. Slap in the middle of what I tell others not to do. But I/we will jump the cue :wink:

April has the advantage of great spring features. The snow from the high Atlas is in melt so rivers are high/running giving the lowlands a boost. Expect to be impressed with the amount of flower and blossom.

Weather this year has been exceptional..............Jim will remember some of the group on the Jan tour sun-bathing in the Cedar Forest......at 4000 plus feet.......I have been in Morocco almost constantly since early Jan and have had only a couple of "bad" weather days.

There are also some great festivals thoughout the country during the Spring.

September is also a good time, but the landscape will be a touch "burnt" looking after the inevitable blistering summer. But again you will be surprised at the stunning scenery, particulaly in and around the forest area. Even more festivals.

But the fact is.............ANYTIME in Morocco is GREAT........just go!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

April sounds like a favorite then. 

Looks like I need to start some detailed planning ie family logistics



Andrew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Good plan Andrew, best of luck.. 

We are planning a second visit to Morocco early 2008 .. and would be interested to hear from anyone who would like to accompany us, our trip with Ray (Desert Detours) was great but all too short, really only a 'taster', and whetted our appetite for a longer more relaxed trip. 

At present I am costing out sailing from Sete, France, rather than the long haul through Spain. 

No fixed dates or route yet, if anyone is interested please let me know by email. 

.. any questions please post. 


Wishing you Happy and safe travels


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Could be a great MHF rally, couldn't it


Every time I see one of your postings a question pops up in my head ; what do you keep in the trailer?  



Andrew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

androidGB said:


> Every time I see one of your postings a question pops up in my head ; what do you keep in the trailer?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

actually it's a small motorhome inside.. :wink:

Truth.. 
Spare wheel, boat and engine(now for sale), lots of spares and tools, spin dryer (now redundant) chairs (now sold to Russ) and bikes.

Plan is to empty it and go without, it costs more on the ferries and the French tolls hit you for Class 4, plus it's a devil to reverse ..


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I know what you mean Jim.

We used one when we did a charity run to Croatia , and it was a real pain in the arse.

We left it on a site in Croatia while we used the M/h to go into Pula, and we were quite disappointed when we returned to our pitch to find it was still there  


Andrew


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Jim

Out of interest have you got round to using the dinghy?

I bought one after my last stay at La Manga and not used it yet :roll: 

I got an 11 footer with 15 hp engine.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Yeah, we have used it in Spain and France but not as much as we thought we would.. 

.. it's on MHFs classifieds .. Yam 300s boat with 9.9hp yamaha outboard.

I think a family canoe would be more fun .. but I digress . :lol:


----------

